# Wi-Fi router



## avinandan012 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm complete noob at this wireless router topic so all suggestions welcome.
Budget : 3K-4K
Need a wi-fi router. 
Should have antenaes(optional additional 1 or 2 will be better). 


Main Usage will be like 1 wired desktop , 1 WiFi laptop & an Android Mobile(sometimes). 

If anyone can guide me what things I should look at when buying a router that would be very helpful.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 11, 2013)

chk tp-link's w8968. i have seen this being recommended quite a lot these days!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 11, 2013)

8968 is an all-in-one device having adsl modem as well as 3g usb modem support(make sure to get latest hardware version,check tp-link site for more info).for additional range you can replace detachable default antennas with this to get even more range though i don't think you will need it:
TPLINK TL-ANT2408CL 2.4GHz 8dBi Indoor Omni-directional Antenna TP-LINK | eBay


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 11, 2013)

i have read that wifi-signal from D-Link's 2750U can reach about all the corners of a 2-storey house, and W8968 having more powerful antennae, you can guess its reach!

check with member 'prateekS'. he recently bought the W8968 at a discount.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 13, 2013)

let me also take benefit of this thread. 

i also want a router. currently am having Beetel 450TC1, so need something that would just extend its range. such a thing is called a 'repeater', if am correct?! would a 150 mbps model would also suffice, or a 300 mbps one would be far better? i would place the router in such a way that it would find about 2 walls with a thickness of around 4 inches, but of small running-length. maximum reach should be just about a radius of 7 meters, on a single storey (no double-storey home). would this W8968 model be good for that, or need to look for something else?

thanks!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 13, 2013)

repeater is different from your usual modem/router.for less issues & better long term returns i suggest buying 8968 & replace its antennas with the ones i mentioned above & you will get yourself a powerful wifi adsl modem/router with no need for any other device.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 14, 2013)

thanks! W8968 is on my list, but can't decide, as thinking of migrating to a LAN-based connection. in such a case, an N13U would be better (plus, with dd-wrt, can set-up torrent-downloads on that too).


----------



## funfex (Sep 14, 2013)

Cisco E900


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 15, 2013)

thanks both of you!!

i have got hold of a TP-Link TL-WDR3600 dual-band router fortunately. 

avi, where are you?!


----------

